# Fujikura v Aldila Driver Shafts



## 0 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have the original R9 with the standard Fujikura Motore 65 stiff shaft but i have been offered a Aldila RIP 70 Shaft Stiff. I know its difficult to say without actually hitting hit but does anyone know much abut this shaft and would it make a difference. In case it helps its the TM version that has come form a Supderdeep. (I can't try it as its in Norfolk and its a friend of friend scenario)


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you not get on with the Motore? I have this shaft in my hybrid, and 4w and think it's a top shaft. Is there more to this post?


----------



## 0 (Dec 20, 2010)

Not really Murph just looking for some extra yards and extra control maybe


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahh, the search for the holy grail continues.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 22, 2010)

Motore and RIP are both very good shafts. The RIP has a reputation for being pretty stiff, so I would assume that a 70g version of that would be stouter than a Motore 65. Note that there are at least 2 versions of Moore around. One is just called Motore, but there is also another version called variously Tour, F1 etc which is a bit firmer.


----------



## 0 (Dec 22, 2010)

So Ethan, would the RIP give me anything at all (i know its difficult without seeing the swing etc) but with a slightly stiffer heavier shaft would that give more distance or a lower ball flight etc ? would itgive me anything at all in your opinion

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ethan (Dec 23, 2010)

So Ethan, would the RIP give me anything at all (i know its difficult without seeing the swing etc) but with a slightly stiffer heavier shaft would that give more distance or a lower ball flight etc ? would itgive me anything at all in your opinion

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

I think the RIP would give a lower flight, and if you have a trajectory which is too spinny or high, maybe more distance, but if you err on the other side, perhaps less. It is really a matter of which fits your swing needs best.


----------



## 0 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Ethan - i guess i will just have to take a flyer on it - if it doesn't work theres always ebay )


----------



## thecraw (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Ethan - i guess i will just have to take a flyer on it - if it doesn't work theres always ebay )
		
Click to expand...

Or thecraw, I'll take first dibs on it!


----------

